# W: Mk2 Vindicator H: Republican, jedi,cyber, credits (pay-pal!)



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys, currently looking for an old vindicator, please get in contact if you own one..any condition

Or if anyone spots one on e-bay, holla me please, i tend to sign in twice a day.

i will buy only through pay-pal,

please just PM me...then we'll talk business.

and i dont want my pants pull down over the price..

Thanks for viewing

Rhino k:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Just saw this, I actually have one of the old vindicators I am looking to sell. It has been sprayed black and drybrushed boltgun metal.


----------

